# Anyone see this weeks Predator Nation show breaking laws in Georgia?



## treemanjohn (Oct 11, 2010)

I believe I saw a retired game warden pop a Gray Fox with an AR.


----------



## sleepr71 (Oct 11, 2010)

If so...I'm sure that tape will never surface again. I personally didn't see it, but will keep an eye out for the episode just to get tips on hunting 'yotes here in GA.


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 12, 2010)

When I said I " believe" it was tongue in cheek. The retired Game Warden was named Wright Harrell and he stoned a Gray Fox with an AR. At least they showed Fred Eichler using a mouth call at the time, but he had his AR on a bipod. He is from Rhine


----------



## KingTiger (Oct 12, 2010)

Maybe he had a .22 LR or Mag upper for his AR?


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Oct 17, 2010)

Haven't seen the show yet but had my satellite set to record it.  I know Wright Harrell and find it hard to believe he would commit any type of game violation, especially not one that would be seen on national tv.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2010)

why not? people do it on here all the time.


t


----------



## hbb_josh (Oct 17, 2010)

saw the clip on the website...they were both hunting with AR's. him & the host Fred Eichler.. the clip is on http://predatornation.tv/
why is it illegal to hunt coyote with AR's?


----------



## hbb_josh (Oct 17, 2010)

may be a different show.. on the one I posted, they were shooting at a black Coyote..didnt see the one of a grey fox


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Oct 17, 2010)

Throwback said:


> why not? people do it on here all the time.
> 
> 
> t



Because I know the character of the man and the guy I know and used to trust my life with wouldn't do that.  

I went to the Predator Nation website and watched a clip.  All I saw was Eichler shooting at a black yote (with an AR) and missing.  Will reserve further comment until I can watch the whole show and see a fox taken with an AR.


----------



## hbb_josh (Oct 17, 2010)

why is it illegal to hunt with AR's ?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2010)

hbb_josh said:


> why is it illegal to hunt with AR's ?



it's not. 

it's just illegal to hunt fox with something that isn't a legal small game caliber

t


----------



## SOS KEN (Oct 17, 2010)

You said it THROWBACK !!!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2010)

Bust-A-Hawg said:


> Because I know the character of the man and the guy I know and used to trust my life with wouldn't do that.
> 
> I went to the Predator Nation website and watched a clip.  All I saw was Eichler shooting at a black yote (with an AR) and missing.  Will reserve further comment until I can watch the whole show and see a fox taken with an AR.



I think you misunderstood what I posted. 

It wasn't directed at him or his character at all. It was directed at all the posts that have went on here in the last year or so showing illegal activity and many people support it, apparently. 

Pics of gray foxes with a 223, illegal trapping, snaring coyotes, etc. 




T


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Oct 18, 2010)

Throwback said:


> I think you misunderstood what I posted.
> 
> It wasn't directed at him or his character at all. It was directed at all the posts that have went on here in the last year or so showing illegal activity and many people support it, apparently.
> 
> ...



You're right. I misunderstood what you were saying.  Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 18, 2010)

Bust-A-Hawg said:


> I went to the Predator Nation website and watched a clip.  All I saw was Eichler shooting at a black yote (with an AR) and missing.  Will reserve further comment until I can watch the whole show and see a fox taken with an AR.



The Fox was taken around the 8 minute mark. I watched it 3 times before I posted this thread and twice since. The AR is not the problem, but shooting a .223 in that AR is. Eichler and Wright used the same guns throughout the show. Same guns, same bolt, same camo on the barrel, and same tell tale sound signature of a .223 and no where near a .22.


----------



## Lighterknott (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## Lake_and_stream (Oct 18, 2010)

Woops!


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Oct 18, 2010)

Just watched the show myself and I have to say I'm very disappointed.  Just minutes before Eichler was going on about having to use a mouth call (in GA)for Fox and Bobcat (no electronics for them) but didn't mention anything about not using centerfire for them and treemanjohn is right, there is not much mistaking that the AR used on the fox had the telltale pop of a .223.  Again, I am very disappointed.


----------



## Lighterknott (Oct 18, 2010)

I haven't lived in GA very long and this will be my first full hunting season here...any chance that rule is only for public land? I know Alabama had similar laws that only applied on WMAs but you could use any gun you wanted to on private property.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 18, 2010)

Lighterknott said:


> I haven't lived in GA very long and this will be my first full hunting season here...any chance that rule is only for public land? I know Alabama had similar laws that only applied on WMAs but you could use any gun you wanted to on private property.



no


T


----------



## aa136 (Oct 19, 2010)

I saw it to and questioned it


----------



## BIG P (Oct 19, 2010)

Saw the whole episodes and it was a large clip ,,,,, most probably a 223.  You cannot shoots center fire on foxums or bobtails on privates lands heres in this gorgia


----------



## Wright Harrell (Oct 22, 2010)

Recently I appeared on the t.v. show Preditor Nation shooting a grey fox with a center fire .223 caliber rifle.  A week after the show aired I was told a discussion was on GON's forum concerning the legality of this shot.

Just to provide some background information; the host (who is one of the most ethical hunters I have ever observed), camerman and I set out that morning to hunt coyotes.  During the course of the hunt we changed from coyotes to trying to call in a grey fox.  We did use a mouth call but the use of the centerfire rifle never even crossed my mind.

As an ex-Game Warden, I can understand we are human and don't always remember all the rules and regulations that may effect our hunt. But as a hunter I must accept full responsiblity for my actions.  Since this has been bought to my attention, I have turned myself into the GA DNR and was issued a ticket for Hunting with an Illegal Weapon (27-3-4).

I would also like to publicly apologize to Preditor Nation, the GA DNR and the general public for my oversight.


----------



## 242outdoors (Oct 22, 2010)

Wright Harrell said:


> Recently I appeared on the t.v. show Preditor Nation shooting a grey fox with a center fire .223 caliber rifle.  A week after the show aired I was told a discussion was on GON's forum concerning the legality of this shot.
> 
> Just to provide some background information; the host (who is one of the most ethical hunters I have ever observed), camerman and I set out that morning to hunt coyotes.  During the course of the hunt we changed from coyotes to trying to call in a grey fox.  We did use a mouth call but the use of the centerfire rifle never even crossed my mind.
> 
> ...



if this is really the guy then i applaud your honesty. everyone makes mistkakes....but not everyone is man enough to admit when they do wrong


----------



## xtreme05 (Oct 22, 2010)

*Stupid Rule*

I dont beleive in breakin the rules. But the main reason he broke it is because it is a STUPID RULE !!! We have to hunt with a 22lr,22mag,17hmr,shotgun,etc for bobs and foxes.Which is not enough for yotes and you never know which is coming in. There is no reason you shouldnt be able to use 22cal centerfire on predators and furbearsand on reason you should on big game.


----------



## pnome (Oct 22, 2010)

Wright Harrell said:


> Recently I appeared on the t.v. show Preditor Nation shooting a grey fox with a center fire .223 caliber rifle.  A week after the show aired I was told a discussion was on GON's forum concerning the legality of this shot.
> 
> Just to provide some background information; the host (who is one of the most ethical hunters I have ever observed), camerman and I set out that morning to hunt coyotes.  During the course of the hunt we changed from coyotes to trying to call in a grey fox.  We did use a mouth call but the use of the centerfire rifle never even crossed my mind.
> 
> ...



Well now.. that should put this discussion to bed.


----------



## Lighterknott (Oct 22, 2010)

It's really him...I talked to him on Facebook and let him know about this thread.

Standup way to handle the situation if you ask me!  I sure don't know too many people that would turn themselves in after the fact.


----------



## claymaster007 (Oct 22, 2010)

I agree a rimfire is not enough to make a fast, sure kill on a bobcat or a fox. Marginal hits almost always result in a lost animal or a tracking job that often ends in failure. I have asked the DNR why this law is in place, and not one of them have provided me with an answer. What difference does it make what caliber weapon is used? Dead is dead and lost is not acceptable.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 22, 2010)

good job Wright!

T


----------



## 242outdoors (Oct 22, 2010)

Lighterknott said:


> It's really him...I talked to him on Facebook and let him know about this thread.
> 
> Standup way to handle the situation if you ask me!  I sure don't know too many people that would turn themselves in after the fact.



well i think it was very mature of him to turn himself in. not many people around that would do the same thing.


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 22, 2010)

VERY stand up thing to do! Shows a lot about your character. "Supposedly" furbearing animals shot with rimfire rifles experience less damage to the fur, which in turn makes it more valuable. I assume the law was made to keep deer hunters from just shooting them for the heck of it when the season overlaps. Muzzle loaders  can also be used, but I'm not sure how you can keep a .50 caliber Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- of lead from evaporating every inch of fur.

Fred's show is one of 2 shows that I look forward to watching.


----------



## georgiashooter (Oct 22, 2010)

What is so "stand up" about turning your self in after you violate the law on video?  It does not take someone of great integrity to call the law and tell them to come write you a ticket when you know they are coming anyway.  That aside, he did the right thing.  Maybe taking a fox with a centerfire should be legal but, it is not.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 22, 2010)

georgiashooter said:


> What is so "stand up" about turning your self in after you violate the law on video?  It does not take someone of great integrity to call the law and tell them to come write you a ticket when you know they are coming anyway.  That aside, he did the right thing.  Maybe taking a fox with a centerfire should be legal but, it is not.



well I've seen a lot of similar things right here on this board, and I don't remember a single soul doing that.  


There are several ways he could have tried to get out of it that I can think of, but in the end he manned up and took it. 


T


----------



## stepup (Oct 22, 2010)

georgiashooter said:


> What is so "stand up" about turning your self in after you violate the law on video?  It does not take someone of great integrity to call the law and tell them to come write you a ticket when you know they are coming anyway.  That aside, he did the right thing.  Maybe taking a fox with a centerfire should be legal but, it is not.



Seriously? The guy just got on here and issued an apology to people he doesn't even know for no other reason than to keep his honesty and integrity and the you try to knock hi legs out from under him. You sir should think about how 
"stand up" you are.


----------



## Pat Tria (Oct 23, 2010)

Mr. Wright Harrell, you truly are an honorable man.


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 23, 2010)

georgiashooter said:


> What is so "stand up" about turning your self in after you violate the law on video?  It does not take someone of great integrity to call the law and tell them to come write you a ticket when you know they are coming anyway.


He would have never been convicted of shooting the Fox with a centerfire rifle. It would be way too easy to beat. Doing the right thing equals being a stand up guy in my book. Too many people would have tried their butt off to swear they were using a .22 conversion and no one could prove the story otherwise. 

There was a thread in the Deer section about whether or not you would turn yourself in for "accidentally" shooting a spike for a doe in a QDM county. Amazing how many people said they wouldn't turn themselves in. We've lost our moral compass


----------



## BradMyers (Oct 23, 2010)

*Wow a perfect person*



georgiashooter said:


> What is so "stand up" about turning your self in after you violate the law on video?  It does not take someone of great integrity to call the law and tell them to come write you a ticket when you know they are coming anyway.  That aside, he did the right thing.  Maybe taking a fox with a centerfire should be legal but, it is not.



There is one in every crowd, I'll bet he's never gone over the speed limit. Unreal.


----------



## sgtstinky (Oct 23, 2010)

Wow, now thats OK by me. We all make mistakes but very few of us would ever own up to them in such a way. I bet Mr Harrell was just tore up over this. Case closed in my book.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 24, 2010)

xtreme05 said:


> I dont beleive in breakin the rules. But the main reason he broke it is because it is a STUPID RULE !!! We have to hunt with a 22lr,22mag,17hmr,shotgun,etc for bobs and foxes.Which is not enough for yotes and you never know which is coming in. There is no reason you shouldnt be able to use 22cal centerfire on predators and furbearsand on reason you should on big game.



I agree 100%


----------



## georgiashooter (Oct 24, 2010)

BradMyers said:


> There is one in every crowd, I'll bet he's never gone over the speed limit. Unreal.



One in every crowd?  Why, Mr. Myers, what ever do you mean? 

Next time I speed, I'll be sure to post it in on the forum, call the State Patrol and hope you crown me, "stand up"!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 25, 2010)

Mr.  Harrell,
I applaud your honesty in dealing with this and how you handled it.  Now that you have seen the outpouring of why this law needs changed and have had personal experience, I believe you should lead the way in lobbying to get it changed.  That way no one else will have to go through what you are doing for simply using enough gun for the job.  I have shot a fox with a .22 right in the should and after blood trailing it for several hundred yards, I lost it in thick cover.


----------



## Mwaldrop (Oct 25, 2010)

Mr. Wright, what a great gesture you have made. But my first thought was who really cares anyway. Its just another over-populated pred. that needs to meet a piece of lead. And it was an ugly grey too!!!!


----------



## BIG P (Oct 25, 2010)

Mr Harrill.  You a good man for standing up and admittin yo faults.  I thinks most peoples when they shoots at huntin coyotes that they shoots cats foxens and just about anything when they have a big wepon includin 223.  Most peoples on here are gonna shoot at a foen or bobtail with a big gun when aint no body lookin.  What you gonna do says HEY MR BOBCATS !!!  wait right here while I run home and gets my 22.  You are a outstandin man for dis thread.  Thanks for the comment. BIG P


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 26, 2010)

Mwaldrop said:


> But my first thought was who really cares anyway. Its just another over-populated pred. that needs to meet a piece of lead. And it was an ugly grey too!!!!


Would it have been any different if someone ILLEGALLY killed one of the Elk in your avatar? All of the wildlife in this state belong to it's citizens. Laws are laws, they're not hard to understand or follow. Seriously!


----------



## j_seph (Oct 26, 2010)

Way to go ,man up, that says a lot about our DNR fellows right there!


----------



## Mwaldrop (Oct 26, 2010)

treemanjohn said:


> Would it have been any different if someone ILLEGALLY killed one of the Elk in your avatar? All of the wildlife in this state belong to it's citizens. Laws are laws, they're not hard to understand or follow. Seriously!



i get the laws are laws line. this thread was started to bring someone down and destroy his character. he owned up and answered his accusing parties. But honestly who on here doesn't do the same thing. your calling in preds and he slips out, what you gonna do?? drop the hammer cause you caught up in the hunt. Majority of the owners of this states game do not care if one more fox is gone.


----------



## GoodRaven (Oct 26, 2010)

*Kudos to you Mr Harrell...*



Wright Harrell said:


> Recently I appeared on the t.v. show Preditor Nation shooting a grey fox with a center fire .223 caliber rifle.  A week after the show aired I was told a discussion was on GON's forum concerning the legality of this shot.
> 
> Just to provide some background information; the host (who is one of the most ethical hunters I have ever observed), camerman and I set out that morning to hunt coyotes.  During the course of the hunt we changed from coyotes to trying to call in a grey fox.  We did use a mouth call but the use of the centerfire rifle never even crossed my mind.
> 
> ...



Kudos to you for doing the right thing.  You are a stand up guy and serve as an example to us all!


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Oct 27, 2010)

Like I posted before....the man has character!!!  That's the Wright Harrel I know.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 27, 2010)

claymaster007 said:


> I agree a rimfire is not enough to make a fast, sure kill on a bobcat or a fox. Marginal hits almost always result in a lost animal or a tracking job that often ends in failure. I have asked the DNR why this law is in place, and not one of them have provided me with an answer. What difference does it make what caliber weapon is used? Dead is dead and lost is not acceptable.



A 22mag with some of hotter ammo on the market today is plenty enough to take down a bobcat or fox.  But I agree with you, I don't see why caliber is an issue.


----------



## country_guy9734 (Oct 27, 2010)

Harrel , i cheers you


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 27, 2010)

Mwaldrop said:


> i get the laws are laws line. this thread was started to bring someone down and destroy his character. he owned up and answered his accusing parties. But honestly who on here doesn't do the same thing. your calling in preds and he slips out, what you gonna do?? drop the hammer cause you caught up in the hunt. Majority of the owners of this states game do not care if one more fox is gone.


I never started this thread because I wanted to "destroy" anyone character. I don't have a dog in the hunt. I've never met or seen the guy in my life. I didn't pull the trigger. I was just amazed to see a former game warden doing what he did.

I do not break game laws, regardless of how caught up in the moment I've been. Never done it and I never will. Many times I've been Squirrel hunting on very private land and seen a nice Deer that I could easily drop with my .22 and get away with it, but I don't.


----------



## gator1969 (Oct 27, 2010)

treemanjohn said:


> I never started this thread because I wanted to "destroy" anyone character. I don't have a dog in the hunt. I've never met or seen the guy in my life. I didn't pull the trigger. I was just amazed to see a former game warden doing what he did.
> 
> I do not break game laws, regardless of how caught up in the moment I've been. Never done it and I never will. Many times I've been Squirrel hunting on very private land and seen a nice Deer that I could easily drop with my .22 and get away with it, but I don't.



Hey listen guys it does not really matter. The guy stood up and did the right thing. That being said I hope that this causes enough of a stink to cause someone to look at changing the law.


----------



## gator1969 (Oct 27, 2010)

georgiashooter said:


> One in every crowd?  Why, Mr. Myers, what ever do you mean?
> 
> Next time I speed, I'll be sure to post it in on the forum, call the State Patrol and hope you crown me, "stand up"!



Hmmmmmmmmmm...... I promise you if you do I will be the first to "crown" you!


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Oct 28, 2010)

pnome said:


> Well now.. that should put this discussion to bed.



Amen to that brother.  This dead horse has been beaten enough.


----------



## georgiashooter (Oct 29, 2010)

gator1969 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm...... I promise you if you do I will be the first to "crown" you!



I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Cornbread-58 (Oct 30, 2010)

Just curious, how much was the fine?


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Oct 31, 2010)

*Rabbit Track Everwhere````````````````````````````````````````` ``````````>*

How many of you have ever caught a Rabbit in a box, on property that was Not your On Property?

Well, did you have a Commercial Trapping License, with Your Trappong Permitt #, Name and address on said box?

Was it during the trapping season?

Yep, I know a fellow that was caught and ticketed for that a few years, ago??

No trapping Permit #, Out of season, He Did have the land owners Permission, so they took that off the ticket.  How nice of them! 

That person got himself a Commercial Trapping # and when the year was over, next seasoan they sent him a Questionair, wanted too know how many animals that he caught?

Yep, a Rabbit was Not on the questionair??

Food For Thought!

Keep Looking Up!

Daddy Rabbit~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Ihunt (Oct 31, 2010)

He made a mistake,Took his punishment and offered an apology.What more do people expect from him? He may have issued tickets for the same thing but now he has to pay his own. Fair enough in my book.


----------



## Cornbread-58 (Nov 1, 2010)

Getting a ticket ain't paying a fine. I know if it were me that just so happened to get caught by the Game Warden useing an illegal firearm, I would be issued a deserved ticket( which is just a piece of paper telling you what you are charged with and your court date ). Then I would either go to court and protest the charges or contact whom ever at said county courthouse ( it tells you on the ticket ) and pay the fine or what ever punishment has been deemed due. What was the fine or punishment? Is that not a fair question? 

And  will his story be featured in a future "Hall of Shame Case Files"?


----------



## LawnStalker (Nov 1, 2010)

It is a fair question. It probably is considered a matter of public record. Anyone still wanting him skinned please feel free to look into it and stop whining about lack of mercy or leniency shown to the public. Agreed, he deserves no worse nor less than we would get under similar circumstance. If the judge gives him a break take it up with the judge.

Is it really so easy to get into the Hall of Shame? I guess if that's how we treat any other civilian it's deserved but then I'd question if we need the Hall O Shame anyway unless I've missed its point. Is it supposed to be a crows' cage warning to other members of the forum or more of a stocks for mockery? If it's the latter I think he's had enough from this issue if it's the first I don't think it is warranted, but I do generally play by a three-strike approach.

Are we more upset that he was a former warden or he took the bad shot? If the warden deserves a heavier beating than we do why hasn't someone lobbied for that to be part of the reg's? Pretty sure the pro-GW lobby is weaker than the mob that seems ready to cheer at this man's public lynching as it were. Put down the pitchforks and torches get to the ballot box and petitions!


----------



## Cornbread-58 (Nov 1, 2010)

I will be more than happy to look into the public record of this offense. Does anyone know what county this happened in?

I checked the DNR weekly enforcement reports and there is nothing about it in there. But, it does state that everthing that was reported or had taken place maynot be in the published reports.

And YES, I am more upset that he was a former GW. And yes it is lobbied for that the people we trust to up hold the law be treated more harshly when they break it themselves. Should off duty leo's be allowed to speed unabided on our highways?

Mr. Harrell may in fact be a great guy and was more that likley an outstanding GW during his time, but do you really think he would have turned himself in if it were not for this thread? I also find the "it slipped my mind excuse" to be just that an, excuse.

Who's watching the ones who are watching you.


----------



## LawnStalker (Nov 1, 2010)

I would hope all LEOs & other first responders would be happy with the same rules the rest of us are saddled with when not in active pursuit of duty, but sadly seems like they normally act like the majority of the public - break or bending rules they know they aren't going to get caught or punished. And since most of us believe it unhealthy to challenge such violators, they will get away with it until there is equal protection both under and from the law. 
They are human, and as I understand it "former" means he shouldn't be treated any differently than us-"nevers" with the inevitable exception of how the judge deals with him. Which should be on the judge not the defendant.

I agree he seems to have no real defense. Ignorance and thus all "didn't know", "didn't think" or similar temporarily ignorant of the law are just excuses and it is up to the judge and/or jury to determine if they are valid defenses or at least geniune. Should anyone speeding anywhere but to a medical facility with a patient or some other life saving effort lose their lisence to drive? Panic and excitement happen to everyone. is it a defense nope but it is a fact that is hard to ignore upon sentencing for anything less than loss of human life.

Consider this was there enough information in the show to fix the location within GA (even if the show declared where it was) that the DNR with it's limited resources would have been able to build a real case without his confession? Do you think they were even certain of the violation before he turned himself in? I am pretty sure I could show a GA State Patrol officer proof I was driving 95 on I95 for example and get out of any ticket if I could later prove or cast doubt on my location when I was speeding (in NC and thus outside their jurisdiction for fair pursuit exception). If he really didn't give any thought to it I can say no he probably wouldn't have turned himself in. Does it mean he was hiding what he did? No, national TV is a pretty poor place to hide something. Perhaps he realized what he did only after the commotion.

In my mind, sentencing should be severe enough either to rehabilatate the correctable or protect us from the incorrigible. As I have heard no cries of sarcastic surprize from the forum even among those in shock over this outrage, I would suppose it was a mistake and not habit and until we hear he was only given a stern talking to form the judge let us have enough faith in the system until we know more.

Fair enough answer to the lobbying question. I suppose the LEO community just wants it more than we do. Can't say I blame them. We only lobby for things we believe in our best interest so it's their right to lobby for things in theirs as well.

Wish I could help with the county but I wasn't even aware of the show (no cable) until this thread was started.


----------



## georgiashooter (Nov 1, 2010)

Cornbread-58 said:


> Mr. Harrell may in fact be a great guy and was more that likley an outstanding GW during his time, but do you really think he would have turned himself in if it were not for this thread? I also find the "it slipped my mind excuse" to be just that an, excuse.



Finally,a voice of reason


----------



## GaSongdog (Nov 11, 2010)

Here's the answer for the 22 cal rimfire only law on fox and cat.....the law is an attempt to keep deer hunters from sitting in their stand and waylaying every fox and cat that walks by while they are deer hunting....in theory I guess it is meant well but if some jackass is going to shoot one illegally they will do it no matter what gun they have or what season it is....being said I consider myself an avid predator hunter and recognize the laws do not work for us. 6v light, e-caller for yotes only, etc. Predator hunting has become more mainstream and I believe that the laws will eventually evolve to accommodate today's predator hunters. 
Just my 2 pennies worth


----------



## jigman29 (Nov 14, 2010)

I think the 6 volt light thing is a joke because if you have ever been to a night hunt look around at all the 21 volt and up lights around.A game warden could write till he gets carpal tunnel around there lol.


----------



## simpleman30 (Nov 16, 2010)

you gotta be kidding.  i have no further comment.


----------

